# John Deere Dealers



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everybody just thought Id post a little piece here on TF about the John Deere dealers around my area. I'm not going to mention any dealer names just the facts.

My parents bought a brand new LX 173 back in the mid 90's sometime. Ever since I was knee high to a grass hopper I could remember riding with my mother to cut grass. Eventually I began to drive the 173 to sweep the lawn after heavy cuts. Well now to present day the 173 still purrs like a kitten BUT, when we took the 173 in for some needed maintenance such as carb rebuild and a oil pan gasket and clutch adjustment WELL we should have thought twice on this decision. We got the mower back just over a week later from the dealer and everything was hunky dory. Until the clutch starting acting like it did before NO CLUTCH. Later on we find out the one side of the hood where it opens on the frame is BROKE!! So we hauled it back to the dealership to have the work redone. Well I guess when you tell John Deere you didn't do your job! They tend to get a bit snarly. Later that day a young lady called and asked what was wrong with the mower I replied the clutch doesn't engage. Well she explained to me the mower deck HUH!!!!. So I proceeded to explain to her but without any luck TYPICAL! So we got a call to pick it up and asked about our hood. They replied with "We have very reputable mechanics in our shop and have denied that they broke you hood therefore we ARE NOT REPLACING THE HOOD" So we loaded the mower went back home by the way someone left the key on GO FIGURE!. So I got on John Deere Canadas site sent a email and complaint. Oh I forgot to mention the $1000 bill we received in the mail! Well we priced a new hood and decals and our waste of time and paid a percentage of the bill. So tell John Deere what do I have to do to get a descent service buy a $300 000 tractor?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I got units in to my shop,for repairs, they would be photographed(by me),and kept on file.
This protected me,my tech,AND the owner.
My customers loved the idea,since they got a copy,and I kept a copy on digital file.
It actually helped recover a stolen unit,once.


----------

